
VMware VSphere Goes Kubernetes Native - pythonwutang
https://www.infoworld.com/article/3433942/vmware-vsphere-goes-kubernetes-native.html
======
moomin
So, in this scenario, if you spin up a pod with a docker image, does it fire
up a whole VM with the image running in it? What are the restrictions on
network plug-ins?

So many questions...

